# Problemas exportando a .pdf desde kiCAD



## Scooter (May 3, 2016)

Estoy haciendo un circuito impreso con kiCAD, funciona perfectamente y si lo imprimo en la impresora se ve perfectamente.
El problema es que si lo exporto a .pdf con una impresora virtual, he usado dos; pdfcreator y pdf24 no exporta correctamente el espesor de las pistas, las hace finas, como una línea de 1 pixel.
La cuestión es que no es problema de las impresoras virtuales, o eso parece, porque edito el .pdf en libreoffice draw , modifico el ancho de las pistas y ahora si lo exporto a .pdf si que conserva el espesor de la pista tanto si lo hago nativo desde draw como si uso una de las citadas impresoras virtuales. Es una solución pero es doble trabajo.
¿Alguien ha tenido este problema?

El caso es que quería exportarlo a .pdf para añadir logotipos etc en la cara de cobre, en la cara de serigrafía si que se puede añadir un bitmap en kiCAD pero no en la de pistas que yo sepa. ...

Así que la cuestión sería doble.

La mejor solución sería poder añadir un bitmap en las caras de cobre en kiCAD, si alguien sabe como se hace
La segunda mejor sería si alguien sabe como exportar correctamente a .pdf, por ejemplo con otra impresora virtual o marcando alguna opción

PD. 
Os cuento la historia completa: este proyecto llevará licencia creative commons y me parece mas difícil de borrar el logo "impreso" en cobre que en la serigrafía que con un poco de disolvente se va.
Concretamente:





Esta imagen se puede simular con primitivas de pistas, arcos, letras etc pero es cierto trabajo que si se puede pegar un bitmap se acaba antes.


----------



## Ardogan (May 3, 2016)

Alguna vez vi como cambiar de capa abriendo el archivo .mod del logo a ver...
http://www.dgkelectronics.com/how-to-add-a-logo-to-a-copper-layer-on-kicad/


> ... Open the .mod file with a text editor and find all the lines starting with “_DP_” such as “_DP 0 0 0 0 26 1 21_“.  The last number ie. 21 specifies the layer where that graphic is  located and 21 is the top layer silkscreen. Change the number 21 to 15  on *every* line which starts with “_DP_“...



Lo de la impresión en pdf, que acciones estás realizando (menú print/plot, captura de pantalla con opciones), versión de KiCAD?


----------



## Scooter (May 3, 2016)

La última versión de kiCAD, lo descargué anteayer.
Le doy a imprimir, selecciono las capas que quiero y elijo la impresora virtual

Muy bueno el enlace. Me parece que ya no vale porque el archivo ni es .mod ni tiene ese aspecto por dentro peeeerooo...


```
(module LOGO (layer F.Cu)
  (at 0 0)
 (fp_text reference "G***" (at 0 0) (layer F.SilkS) hide
  (effects (font (thickness 0.3)))
  )
  (fp_text value "LOGO" (at 0.75 0) (layer F.SilkS) hide
  (effects (font (thickness 0.3)))... continúa
```

Voy a probar a cambiar_ F.SilkS_ por _F.Cu_ a ver que pasa...

*Edito*, pues si que funciona, se cambia y sale en la capa de cobre, la de arriba. Voy a ver si cambio de cara el componente si se cambia de cara, además tiene que estar simétrico...
*Re-Edito* Efectivamente se puede cambiar de cara pulsando F, como cabía esperar...

¡¡¡Gracias por el tip!!


----------



## Ardogan (May 4, 2016)

Scooter dijo:


> ... Me parece que ya no vale porque el archivo ni es .mod ni tiene ese aspecto por dentro peeeerooo...
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Si, lo que yo decía se aplicaba seguramente al kicad de hace un par de años, ahora cambiaron las extensiones de archivo y un montón de cosas más.
Felicitaciones por ser el 1ro que lo hace con la versión actual!!!


----------



## Scooter (May 4, 2016)

Bueno, me has dado tu el hilo del que tirar.
Voy a editar el archivo porque quiero poner el logo con cobre en las dos caras + serigrafía. Que sea indeleble.


----------



## ska_gatotw (May 4, 2016)

Buenas, quizás llego un poco tarde, pero en las opciones de "trazar" (no imprimir) está para formato PDF, dónde dice "formato de trazado" por defecto viene en Gerber, pero se puede seleccionar PDF y te hace una hoja para cada capa que hayas seleccionado.
Yo lo hice siempre así, generalmente edito las hojas con Inkscape (sólo permite hojas individuales) y cuándo tengo los esquemas y las las placas listas unifico todo con Scribus, en el cual también agrego instrucciones (en caso que sea un proyecto para compartir)

Un abrazo!


----------



## Scooter (May 4, 2016)

Pues luego lo pruebo, a ver si con esa opción salen bien las pistas.
De todos modos me interesaba saber cómo poner imágenes en cobre.


----------



## ska_gatotw (May 4, 2016)

Scooter dijo:


> De todos modos me interesaba saber cómo poner imágenes en cobre.



Ahí si que no sé, generalmente agrego los extras con Inkscape, no encuentro la forma de meter una imágen en las capas de cobre.


----------



## Scooter (May 5, 2016)

Está explicado arriba, generas la imagen en la capa de laca o la de serigrafía y editas el archivo para cambiarlo de cara.


----------



## Scooter (May 5, 2016)

ska_gatotw dijo:


> Buenas, quizás llego un poco tarde, pero en las opciones de "trazar" (no imprimir) está para formato PDF, dónde dice "formato de trazado" por defecto viene en Gerber, pero se puede seleccionar PDF y te hace una hoja para cada capa que hayas seleccionado.
> Yo lo hice siempre así, generalmente edito las hojas con Inkscape (sólo permite hojas individuales) y cuándo tengo los esquemas y las las placas listas unifico todo con Scribus, en el cual también agrego instrucciones (en caso que sea un proyecto para compartir)
> 
> Un abrazo!



Pues así si que salen las pistas del ancho adecuado, pero a cambio no salen los taladros, y a mi eso me viene muy bien si lo hago en casa porque parece que no pero el cobre ayuda a centrar la broca y mucho, si no está lo tengo que hacer con un granete.
Por otra parte prefiero que el logo quede en el archivo original y no añadido a posteriori


----------



## Ardogan (May 5, 2016)

Scooter dijo:


> ... no salen los taladros ...



Fijate la opción en la lista desplegable: Drill Marks -> Actual Size; no sé como aparece en castellano.


----------



## Scooter (May 5, 2016)

Vale, no me había dado cuenta.

Ese cuadro no está traducido... Ninguno, pequeño, actual size son las opciones.
Está en espanglish total.
Menos mal que estoy entrenado; mi madre y mi tía hablan en Valenllano _(Comencen en valencià i acaban en castellano)
_


----------



## Ardogan (May 5, 2016)

Scooter dijo:


> Vale, no me había dado cuenta.
> 
> Ese cuadro no está traducido... Ninguno, pequeño, actual size son las opciones.
> Está en espanglish total.
> ...



Jaja, sí. No estoy muy familiarizado con los dialectos y/o lenguas de la madre patria, pero la otra vez miraba un canal de Galicia y me sorprendia que podía entenderlo bastante bien.

Los de KiCAD siempre tuvieron esos temitas de traducción, además que la lengua nativa de los desarrolladores es Francés, así que tenemos Francés-> Inglés -> Castellano.
Pero no lo cambio por nada, usandolo desde el 2008 con todas las peculiaridades de la interfaz (como hacer zoom, desplazarse en la pantalla, etc), traducción a medias, etc; pero es el único multiplataforma que no molesta con tamaños, publicidades, ni nada. 
Larga vida a KiCAD


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 5, 2016)

Yo estoy usando una versión de KiCad del 2013, y para generar PDFs lo que hago es "trazar" en Postscript y con el Ghostscript o *con este sitio web* lo convierto a PDF.


----------



## Scooter (May 5, 2016)

Yo estoy por ponerlo en inglés. Al final me aclaro mas.
Por lo demás de acuerdo, kiCAD es un programa profesional a coste cero.
Otro con el que me estoy liando ahora es el FreeCAD







Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Yo estoy usando una versión de KiCad del 2013, y para generar PDFs lo que hago es "trazar" en Postscript y con el Ghostscript o *con este sitio web* lo convierto a PDF.


En la versión que tengo lo hace "de serie"


----------



## Scooter (May 6, 2016)

Esta mañana he hecho los circuitos. ¡Medunda diferencia entre placas fotosensibles de diferentes fabricantes! Hay una que si miras la película fotosensible se levanta.


----------

